# MA Sheriffs working "bar details"......



## SgtAndySipowicz

*Sheriffs* are now working details, including "*bar room* details", in my municipality. There has been a lot of debate at my job about this. Some say that the Transit Police or State Police should have been given the opportunity first (they aren't allowed to work them (bars) in my municipality). All of my department's members (including brass) have to be called (if they want to work extra) before the Sheriffs are. Several other local Police departments can work them too if we exhaust our list. Just wondering what others out there think? Does this occur in other Mass towns/cities (Sheriffs working bar room details)?


----------



## 263FPD

We don't allow it.

But on the other hand, I hate Bar Jobs. If I want to fight all night long, or deal with assholes all night long just to sopplement my base pay, I will take OT.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I'm confused... Attribute it please to my lack of knowledge regarding the sheriffs department.

I thought the sheriffs had no powers of arrest? So in other words, let's say Cowboy gets into a bar fight (it's never happened, I swear... Sorta) and Johnny Sheriff is working a detail at said bar... 

They could lock me up?


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I'm confused... Attribute it please to my lack of knowledge regarding the sheriffs department.
> 
> I thought the sheriffs had no powers of arrest? So in other words, let's say Cowboy gets into a bar fight (it's never happened, I swear... Sorta) and Johnny Sheriff is working a detail at said bar...
> 
> They could lock me up?


Yes, they can arrest for any breach of the peace (disorderly, disturbing the peace, affray, etc.) that occurs in their prescence.


----------



## niteowl1970

It must make for an interesting night when a Deputy is working at a bar and a recently released con and his 8 buddies come into the bar and recognize him/her.


----------



## mpd61

I don't like the idea at all, however...They are empowered in their county to make arrests for breach of the peace which is what most any bar trouble would certainly be. 
I had the priviledge of working the Charlie Horse once. It was a well run machine by the PD. Never came my way again. IIRC you had to be a FT cop and you could work it. I was a Massasoit Cop at the time. Not sure you would see a PCSD Deputy there for that reason.


----------



## csauce777

Things could have changed, but last I checked Plymouth County Deputies were no longer authorized (by the Sheriff) to work any details where alcohol was being served.

I know at a certain outdoor detail in the fall, if all surrounding towns lists were exhausted, PCSD would get the call. During those details, deputies were only authorized to be assigned to traffic functions well outside the venue, and were not permitted to work inside.


----------



## Guest

As long as our list is exhausted and the surrounding towns have been called, I don't really have a problem. It might actually be good education that the job isn't all glamor and glory.


----------



## Mikey682

MSP Policy and Procedure doesn't allow it.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> I don't know, they call the sheriffs before us for details out on 93...........


I think she meant MSP working liquor jobs.


----------



## pahapoika

_*Things could have changed, but last I checked Plymouth County Deputies were no longer authorized (by the Sheriff) to work any details where alcohol was being served.
*_
was told the same thing.


----------



## SinePari

mpd61 said:


> I don't like the idea at all, however...They are empowered in their county to make arrests for breach of the peace which is what most any bar trouble would certainly be.


By that standard wouldn't Campus POs be authorized as well since they're deputized sworn specials, right?


----------



## TopCop24

USMCMP5811 said:


> I don't know, they call the sheriffs before us for details out on 93...........


There is one town in the Merrimack Valley that I know for a fact doesn't get a call for unfilled MSP jobs due to a few reasons. It's a kick in the balls to those guys when you see a detail full of Sheriffs and no Troopers. The town has good relations with MSP too


----------



## Tuna

niteowl1970 said:


> It must make for an interesting night when a Deputy is working at a bar and a recently released con and his 8 buddies come into the bar and recognize him/her.


Chances are there wont be a problem. Any of the Deputies working a "Glamorous Bar Gig" have never seen the inside of the walls. Most likely those "Special Friends" get the details.


----------



## USAF3424

Medford just started calling Tufts again when they can't fill a detail.


----------



## niteowl1970

Tuna said:


> Chances are there wont be a problem. Any of the Deputies working a "Glamorous Bar Gig" have never seen the inside of the walls. Most likely those "Special Friends" get the details.


I'm sure you're right. After I posted that I remembered all the checkbook deputies they have on the payroll.


----------



## pahapoika

_*Chances are there wont be a problem. Any of the Deputies working a "Glamorous Bar Gig" have never seen the inside of the walls. Most likely those "Special Friends" get the details. *_

it can work both ways, either someone is ill-equipped to handle a confrontation or a little too heavy handed.

in the end my guess is the Sheriff didn't want the liability.


----------



## firefighter39

SinePari said:


> By that standard wouldn't Campus POs be authorized as well since they're deputized sworn specials, right?


I believe that the Campus PD's have entered into a mutual aid agreement with the respective city where they are working.


----------



## Guest

Tuna said:


> Chances are there wont be a problem. Any of the Deputies working a "Glamorous Bar Gig" have never seen the inside of the walls. Most likely those "Special Friends" get the details.


Can't speak for other counties, but what the OP is referring to is Norfolk County, and the deputies getting called for details do work behind the wall.

---------- Post added at 15:02 ---------- Previous post was at 14:54 ----------



firefighter39 said:


> I believe that the Campus PD's have entered into a mutual aid agreement with the respective city where they are working.


"Mutual aid" is actually codified in the MGL, and is limited to between municipalities;

General Laws: CHAPTER 41, Section 99

There can't be "mutual aid" between a campus and a municipality unless there was a city ordinance/town by-law enacted, giving the campus PD powers within the city/town. The police department cant just grant it, other than special police status, which wouldn't be mutual aid.

For example, we have an agreement with Milton, passed by our city council/mayor and their board of selectmen, that we each have jurisdicition in the other's area, regardless if mutual aid is activated.


----------



## Irishpride

With my department we will not contact any outside agency to work security details (like bar jobs). Basically if nobody on our job wants the detail, then it goes unfilled, such is life. I would be dead set against allowing deputies working any detail in the city I work for because once the PD throws any type of work at them they've given them legitimacy as law enforcement in the city, it's a slippery slop.


----------



## Guest

Not to mention, there is a lot to be said for knowing the area, knowing local players, being on the same frequency, city ordinance/bylaws, etc... As a CPO, I wouldn't work bar details, even if we were specials and got the chance.


----------



## GARDA

*DORCHESTER REPORTER*

Family, friends remember fallen 
corrections officer
March 30, 2006
By Bill Forry
Managing Editor

It was only half-past seven and already Florian Hall was as packed as it's ever been. And still they were coming: Neighbors on foot from the slopes of St. Brendan's, pals trucking it in from the old Ronan Park days, corrections officers just off the clock at South Bay. By the end of the night, there were more than 1,500 souls in and around the firefighter's union hall by some estimates. Even that head count might've been a bit modest.

They'd come - one and all - to remember Ricky Dever, a man that the papers called a Good Samaritan, a hero last year around this time. This assembly, though, just knew him as Ricky, a great "kid" who most certainly would have been among them this night- probably for some other good cause- but for that awful night in Charlestown last March.

Dever, it is alleged, died at the hands of a career criminal, a Charlestown hood out of jail just three weeks, in an early morning confrontation that should never have happened. When Francis Xavier "Kicker" Lang stole his life that morning, witnesses say that Dever, 35, was following his law enforcement instincts, trying to play peacemaker.

The grief that gripped Ricky's family home on Myrtlebank Ave. - and so many nearby streets - on March 18, 2005 looks different today. The pain is still there - and so is the anger. Real closure, in the form of a conviction for the animal who stabbed Ricky and caused this tragedy, is still months away at best.

But, the Dever family - and their legions of loyal friends- have slowly begun to pick up the pieces and tell their story. Ricky's story.

Around 9:30, the Irish band stopped playing and the Dever family and a few of Ricky's closest friends quieted the room and took the stage. Fr. Dan Finn led everyone in prayer. Ricky's older brother Tim and pal Mark Murphy kicked off the remarks. Pat Lawlor, one of Ricky's closest friends and old roommates, told a funny story that captured his buddy's ability to make the best out of a bad situation.

Brendan, Ricky's younger brother who has since followed his fallen sibling into the corrections department, spoke too, about his parents' amazing courage- not only over the last year, but throughout their lives.

Finally, it was Bill Dever's turn to speak. A former probation officer who spends his "retirement" working odd hours as a longshoreman, Mr. Dever is a reserved, gentleman who had some things to get off his chest Friday night. And in an unselfish style typical of his family, Dever wasn't just mulling his own loss.

"Right after this happened, I started thinking of the similarities between Mark and Ricky," Bill Dever said later. "I knew I wanted to say something about how their lives mirrored each other. It's a story that's never been told," he said.

Mark Charbonnier, a Ronan Park kid just like Ricky Dever, went to St. Peter's School and Don Bosco and dreamed of someday wearing the uniform. He lived to see his dream fulfilled and was working as a Massachusetts State Trooper when he was killed in the line of duty in '94, gunned down by another hood who should never have been on the street in the first place.

Most of the folks in the room last Friday were friends with both Ricky and Mark, two neighborhood pals who were several years apart in age but brothers in spirit.

"Mark looked after Ricky," Bill Dever remembers. " They had a special relationship. These were two Dorchester kids growing up, a few hundred feet from one another, both from Ronan Park, the same corner.

"They were a couple of Dorchester kids that we can be proud of," Ricky's dad says.

Mr. Dever talked for about 15 minutes and, as Tim Dever would say, it was "up and down" for a while.

"Dad stressed that we keep their story going," says Tim.

Before Danny Gill and the Old Brigade took the stage again to play some more Irish tunes, the D.J. cued up an old Kenny Rogers song that someone left by Ricky's grave last year: "A Good Friend".

Earlier in the night, Quincy's Stephen McGee, the son of a fellow corrections officer at South Bay, became the first recipient of the Ricky Dever Scholarship. It will go each year to the college-bound son or daughter of an officer. More scholarship money in Ricky's memory will also be directed to parochial school graduates in Dorchester.

The Dever family hasn't decided yet if they'll make the anniversary of Ricky's passing an annual gathering. The money they raised last Friday night will be more than enough to keep a scholarship fund in Ricky's name flush for years to come. Funny thing is, the family didn't even set up a money table in the Florian lobby: People gave anyway.

"It was well worth it," says Bill Dever. "It was a rememberance and it was to give thanks to everybody who's been so good to us this past year. And to keep his spirit alive."

Author's Note: Anyone interested in contributing to the Ricky Dever Memorial Scholarship Fund can send donations in that name to MembersPlus Credit Union, 494 Gallivan Blvd, Dorchester, 02124.
____________________________________________________

*Ricky was not killed 'working' the bar that night in any official capacity.
Yet he still died at the hands of a sh!tb!rd CON just like Charbo did.

I observe and comment here like the rest of you fockers, but if fighting over a dangerous and largely undesirable bar detail is what you want to be remembered for, then by all means have at it.

I play in the Charbo/Dever Golf Tourney every year. A parent of mine was born and raised in Dorchester with one of my early years on this planet spent living there. Whether it's Ricky in Dorchester, or some other Sheriff/C.O. at some other bar, in some other capacity (official or not) I'm not gonna care what patch he wears when we have to lower him in the ground.

Unless you officially work on your department's infamous (we all have them) policy making teams of heroic incompetence, may I suggest that you support the lads who are actually willing to work these assignments.*


----------



## mpd61

SinePari said:


> By that standard wouldn't Campus POs be authorized as well since they're deputized sworn specials, right?





sbck08 said:


> Medford just started calling Tufts again when they can't fill a detail.





Delta784 said:


> There can't be "mutual aid" between a campus and a municipality unless there was a city ordinance/town by-law enacted, giving the campus PD powers within the city/town. The police department cant just grant it, other than special police status, which wouldn't be mutual aid.


Sine, remember that not all campus agencies are sworn specials. The *U/Mass*, *State & Community* *College* systems are stand alone police agencies (supposed to be) under Chapters* 75*,* 73*, and *15A* with their own police authority. They don't need SSPO (*CH22C*) or town special or deputy status. Any of these State schools that are cross sworn are wasting money (SSPO Warrants) and tying themselves to whims of other agencies.
Now private Schools and Hospitals are of course different.

Agree with Delta 100%. Massasoit was doing details in the Bridgewaters, Brockton, Abington, and Weymouth for years. Until 2006 when Lawyers convinced the Trustees that as SSPO's we were a liability without any "powers" off property. Trouble is we should NEVER have been SSPO's at all. Didn't need it. We did have a signed reciprocity agreement in effect with EBPD for any and all unfilled details. As Delta say's it's not "mutual aid".


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Irishpride said:


> With my department we will not contact any outside agency to work security details (like bar jobs). Basically if nobody on our job wants the detail, then it goes unfilled, such is life. I would be dead set against allowing deputies working any detail in the city I work for because once the PD throws any type of work at them they've given them legitimacy as law enforcement in the city, it's a slippery slop.


If a detail is able to go unfilled without incident, why would the establishment need to hire officers at all?? Letting details go unfilled has often lead to them being lost altogether.


----------



## Guest

PBC FL Cop said:


> If a detail is able to go unfilled without incident, why would the establishment need to hire officers at all?? Letting details go unfilled has often lead to them being lost altogether.


The only ones that ever go unfilled for us are bars & nightclubs, which are required by city ordinance to have a detail when there is music and dancing. If it goes down the tubes, that's the way it goes, but they just can't stop hiring a detail.

OTOH, I've worked a detail (Stop & Shop, banks) when I really didn't want to, just so it wouldn't go unfilled, because they're not required to have one.


----------



## pahapoika

_*OTOH, I've worked a detail (Stop & Shop, banks) when I really didn't want to, just so it wouldn't go unfilled, because they're not required to have one. *_

i've seen you guys working the supermarket at night. you always look real thrilled to be there :shades_smile:


----------



## Irishpride

PBC FL Cop said:


> If a detail is able to go unfilled without incident, why would the establishment need to hire officers at all?? Letting details go unfilled has often lead to them being lost altogether.


Where I work the bars that typically hire are doing so because they either have been or are worried about getting written up for some type of liquor licensing violation, they are not required to hire by ordinance. If a bar made an effort to hire a detail and couldn't get one and that night all hell breaks loose they can always go before the licensing board and say they tried to hire a detail and couldn't get one. That looks a lot different in the eyes of the licensing board than if they never tired to get one at all. I know there have been bars that tried hiring constables for details and when the shit hit the fan and the bar owners went before the licensing board they were told that it was not the same as a police officer because we are considered "agents of the licensing authority".


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Delta784 said:


> The only ones that ever go unfilled for us are bars & nightclubs, which are required by city ordinance to have a detail when there is music and dancing. If it goes down the tubes, that's the way it goes, but they just can't stop hiring a detail.
> 
> OTOH, I've worked a detail (Stop & Shop, banks) when I really didn't want to, just so it wouldn't go unfilled, because they're not required to have one.


That was more my point, letting details go unfilled just gives more ammunition to eliminate the detail altogether. Mandated details are another story, however if they often go unfilled it once again offers the argument that the ordinance, by-law, etc is unreasonable seeing police only show up when they feel like it anyway and are not truly necessary.

With the economy the way it is, I'm sure there are many establishments out there who would prefer not to hire off-duty police officers and not filling a detail with any law enforcement officer just adds fuel to the fire...


----------



## csauce777

Delta784 said:


> The only ones that ever go unfilled for us are bars & nightclubs, which are required by city ordinance to have a detail when there is music and dancing. If it goes down the tubes, that's the way it goes, but they just can't stop hiring a detail.


Just playing devils advocate here. So if I understand correctly, a bar/nightclub must have a detail for music and/or dancing, but if they request one as required, and the department cant fill it, the establishment is just shit out of luck and can't operate their business as normal?


----------



## Guest

csauce777 said:


> Just playing devils advocate here. So if I understand correctly, a bar/nightclub must have a detail for music and/or dancing, but if they request one as required, and the department cant fill it, the establishment is just shit out of luck and can't operate their business as normal?


No, the business operates as usual, and the area cars are notified to pay extra attention to the establishment. If it's one of the problem clubs, the area cars are sometimes sent there to stand-by at closing time in case of any problems.

In any event, between other police departments we call that don't have a lot of night work (Milton, Cohasset, Weymouth) and now the sheriff's office, I don't foresee a lot of nightclub details going down the tubes, going forward.


----------



## Deuce

I'm curious. When the shit hits the fan, and the cavalry needs to get there, how is the deputy (or any non-indigenous LE) gonna get said cav there?

Or is it just Worcester that has drive-bys, stabbings, gang fights, eviscerations, shootings (non drive-by), affrays and poopy heads in the night time??


----------



## Irishpride

Deuce said:


> I'm curious. When the shit hits the fan, and the cavalry needs to get there, how is the deputy (or any non-indigenous LE) gonna get said cav there?


Oh that's simple. They'll call for help over their radio. The sheriffs dept will try to raise the local PD over the county regional radio, which is normally turned down so low nobody can hear it. After a couple of tries they'll give up and call the PD on the landline then dispatch will send a sector car, the whole process should only take 5 minutes.



Deuce said:


> Or is it just Worcester that has drive-bys, stabbings, gang fights, eviscerations, shootings (non drive-by), affrays and poopy heads in the night time??


Nope we have plenty down here


----------



## Foxy85

Deuce said:


> I'm curious. When the shit hits the fan, and the cavalry needs to get there, how is the deputy (or any non-indigenous LE) gonna get said cav there?
> 
> Or is it just *Worcester* that has drive-bys, stabbings, gang fights, eviscerations, shootings (non drive-by), affrays and poopy heads in the night time??


Worcester doesn't have any of that. Stop your fibbing.... :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> I'm curious. When the shit hits the fan, and the cavalry needs to get there, how is the deputy (or any non-indigenous LE) gonna get said cav there?


The sheriff's office has access to our radio channels....I don't know if they could program their existing portables, or if they have some assigned specifically for details. As far as other PD's, they all have access to our channels under that UTAC channel plan, and if someone who doesn't have a take-home radio (a reserve/intermittant from Cohasset) works a detail for us, they check-out one of our spare radios at the station before the detail.



Deuce said:


> Or is it just Worcester that has drive-bys, stabbings, gang fights, eviscerations, shootings (non drive-by), affrays and poopy heads in the night time??


We had 3 dismemberments in one year; 2 murders and a kinky sex scene gone bad......I believe we led the nation that year.


----------



## Killjoy

As much as I loathe most things about the Sheriff's office, I would rather have the details filled then go unfilled, which would lead to the question of "why do you need these details?". 

I worked plenty of Pike details with Suffolk county deputies, and to their credit, they were all "behind the wall" deputies, and generally interacted professionally with us. There were occassional issues with communication, but nothing that an exchange of cellphone numbers didn't solve.


----------



## Deuce

Foxy85 said:


> Worcester doesn't have any of that. Stop your fibbing.... :shades_smile:


I was. I was just fooling.. Trying to make my burg sound harrrrd yo..

---------- Post added at 18:16 ---------- Previous post was at 18:14 ----------



Delta784 said:


> We had 3 dismemberments in one year; 2 murders and a kinky sex scene gone bad......I believe we led the nation that year.


At your bars? And why isn't the M&G there?????


----------



## pahapoika

_*The sheriff's office has access to our radio channels....I don't know if they could program their existing portables, or if they have some assigned specifically for details. As far as other PD's, they all have access to our channels under that UTAC channel plan, and if someone who doesn't have a take-home radio (a reserve/intermittant from Cohasset) works a detail for us, they check-out one of our spare radios at the station before the detail.
*_

that's pretty much the set up Plymouth has. either a guy has a radio with the local frequency or the local department lets you borrow a radio.

one Lt. told me the difference between cops and flaggers ( or in this case bouncers ) is cops have radios and that's the argument he makes when people ask why have a cop on detail.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> That is my biggest peeve - when there's only Sheriff's out on a detail - and I have no way to contact them to let them know the shit's flowing their way.


It happened earlier this evening. There was a crash right behind them and the desk officer couldn't tell them. A trooper had to make his way through the stopped traffic. Of course, if the deputy happened to look to his rear at least ounce, he would have seen the problem.
Except for the lack of situational awareness, the deputy cannot be blamed for the comm issues. That is a issue for the higher ups.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest

MSP75 said:


> It happened earlier this evening. There was a crash right behind them and the desk officer couldn't tell them. A trooper had to make his way through the stopped traffic. Of course, if the deputy happened to look to his rear at least ounce, he would have seen the problem.
> Except for the lack of situational awareness, the deputy cannot be blamed for the comm issues. That is a issue for the higher ups.


Do they have any portable radios? If they have sheriff's radios, their dispatch should be able to get in touch with them.


----------



## SinePari

MSP75 said:


> It happened earlier this evening. There was a crash right behind them and the desk officer couldn't tell them. A trooper had to make his way through the stopped traffic. Of course, if the deputy happened to look to his rear at least ounce, he would have seen the problem.
> Except for the *lack of situational awareness*, the deputy cannot be blamed for the comm issues. That is a issue for the higher ups.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300


Sometimes there's a dozen troopers in a work zone and don't "see" the crash right next to them. It's wicked cool zipping through their work zone to get to THEIR crash. If you're being paid to be a traffic cone we can both agree that YOUR work zone more likely than not caused said crash. So just OWN IT. My workzone-my crash. I'd never dump a work zone crash on the area patrol. Fawkers.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Sometimes there's a dozen troopers in a work zone and don't "see" the crash right next to them. It's wicked cool zipping through their work zone to get to THEIR crash. If you're being paid to be a traffic cone we can both agree that YOUR work zone more likely than not caused said crash. So just OWN IT. My workzone-my crash. I'd never dump a work zone crash on the area patrol. Fawkers.


That is also true. Many times they see it and collect the info. They then hold it for the area patrol which is awesome (sarcasm). It drives me up the wall when I hear a trooper say on the radio, "Can you send a trooper to...". Apparently, they are SSPOs, because they lose their badge of office when out of their regular patrol area.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Do they have any portable radios? If they have sheriff's radios, their dispatch should be able to get in touch with them.


The MSO is a pain to communicate with and the phone call almost always consists of a hold or transfer. As far as portable radios, I do not know. I do know that last summer, I had to leave my detail to unfawk a dangerous traffic issue at another detail site manned by MSO. A work crew knocked out the power to the street lights and traffic lights. Neither deputy had reflective vest or flashlights. One asked me to control traffic because of that.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## mpd61

MSP75 said:


> Apparently,* they are SSPOs*, because they lose their badge of office when out of their regular patrol area.


OUCH!!!!!! Might as well have called them registry or capital cops! LOL!!!!!!!
:tounge_smile:


----------



## j809

Woody, is that Rear Admiral Lillian Elaine Fishburne as your avatar?


----------



## Guest

mpd61 said:


> OUCH!!!!!! Might as well have called them registry or capital cops! LOL!!!!!!!
> :tounge_smile:


No slight against the SSPOs. They go through hell to earn that title. SSPO just have jurisdictional limitations.


----------



## The Bad LT

I passed 3 MSO Deputies on 495 the other night. The state freely farms out details to the Sheriffs. If we don't fill the details, then like others have stated, it just might dissapear all together. Look at the Quinn Bill, everyone kept saying it will never happen. Then look GONE. How about flaggers, it will never happen..oh wait, there here. People are looking to cut corners and a detail isnt exaclty on the top of the list for most business owners. As long as your primary jurisdiction refuses and all your municipal/state partners that you share details with get a shot, then whats the harm in having a detail filled by a Deputy or having it go unfilled for weeks then ultimately dissapears.


----------



## SinePari

The Bad LT said:


> I passed 3 MSO Deputies on 495 the other night. The state freely farms out details to the Sheriffs. If we don't fill the details, then like others have stated, it just might dissapear all together. Look at the Quinn Bill, everyone kept saying it will never happen. Then look GONE. How about flaggers, it will never happen..oh wait, there here. People are looking to cut corners and a detail isnt exaclty on the top of the list for most business owners. As long as your primary jurisdiction refuses and all your municipal/state partners that you share details with get a shot, then whats the harm in having a detail filled by a Deputy or having it go unfilled for weeks then ultimately dissapears.


Back when the Big Dig was a cash cow guys would check in at the OCC and bitch to the PDO about deputies being out there. His first backatchya was, "did you get every detail you signed up for?". He would then do the pointy finger thing and in not so many words tell him to STFU.

The job requests X number of details and if they go unfilled strange things happen, man. You never know who's looking to muck up our work by pointing out unfilled details.


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> At your bars? And why isn't the M&G there?????


One started at a bar, the gone but not forgotten Mister Kelly's/Quincy Adams Pub on Sumner Street.....psycho picked up a woman, went back to his apartment on the same street, had sex with her, then decided it would be a good idea to strangle her and chop her into pieces.

Quincy murder defendant awaiting fate; He's accused of killing woman | Patriot Ledger, The; Quincy, Mass. Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET


----------



## Guest

whats a little CHOP suey with your friends.


----------



## Irishpride

Some highlights of Fall River bars

Drug/gun raid
http://www.heraldnews.com/news/x201...-with-3-armed-robbery-suspects?mobRedir=false

Shooting outside of club
http://www.wpri.com/dpp/news/local_news/Fall_River_shooting_investigation20090502

Shots fired inside club
http://www.heraldnews.com/police_an...ub-fires-gunshots-into-the-air?mobRedir=false

Man with a gun threatens people at baby shower held at a bar
http://www.heraldnews.com/highlight...eged-gun-threat-at-baby-shower?mobRedir=false

There are a lot more, but basically all I'm saying bars are dangerous places at times. The detail should be a professional LEO, not somebody who sells real estate monday through Friday and plays cop with a sheriffs badge on the weekend


----------



## mr. 305

I'm new on this site and I really have to post this even if it's not relavant to this story. I have read alot of old articles on this site and I am trying to understand certain issues people have.

I'm a cop in CT and was a cop in FL also.

Alot of people on these posts seem to have a serious EGO issue and need to step down from they're HIGH HORSE.

I have never heard such a bunch of whiney, bickering, arrogant, and egotistical bunch of idiots in my life. You guys call yourself cops? Thats a joke.

Alot of you guys seem to bash other agencies about who has the authority to do this and that and who has Chapter 90 or whatever you guys call it, who can make certain arrests and so on. Holy shit you people sound like frigin teenagers. Actually I think you're worse.

Jesus any time there is a story about a Sheriff's Dept. its the same old shit. They can't arrest, they can't make traffic stops, what academy do they go through, this and that, holy shit you guys.

Then it's the state or local thing. State Police this, local police that. Damn. I would seriously hate to work in a state like that because it sounds like a joke.

Some of you people need to step down from your HIGH HORSE especially you Highway Patrol guys and yes thats what you are. They call you guys State Police up here in MA but lets face it, your nothing more than Highway Patrol.

What do some of you think about Federal Agents? Wait let me guess, they're not Law Enforcement either because they don't do traffic stops and write tickets and because they didn't go through that joke of a state academy. Right?

You people do know that there are other Law Enforcement Agencies than just state and local right?

I'll tell you what, I think that your Highway Patrol (MA state police) sound like the biggest fuck ups. I read some articles of these MA troopers getting arrested on drug charges, DUI's, assaults, pulling guns on Boston cops, etc. Here's one for you.

A MA state trooper since 1971, Foley was arrested by Drug Enforcement Administration agents and the FBI when he reported for duty at the State Police barracks in Revere.

Now thats funny. Pretty embarrasing to be arrested by Agents at your barracks. Oh but wait, Federal Agents might not be Law Enforcement because they didn't graduate the state academy and they don't have Chapter 90. I forgot.

Alot of you cops there in Mass wouldn't last five seconds being a cop like that anywhere else, especially in FL.

Grow up.


----------



## irish937

Really? Jump in dude the water is warm...


----------



## Rock

Someone say something? 

Hey FNG, you come on here and bash everyone because they bashed other agencies. You see something ironic there or is it me? If you really are a cop (doubt it) then you'd realize you don't come on a public forum and give the public and media any more ammo. You sound like someone who couldn't get a job here so they traveled out of state and now have that little man syndrom. 3 posts in and you think you're a bad ass huh? Try reading a little more and shut the fuck up before someone here shuts you up.


----------



## Guest

It sounds like someone didn't get there "Welcome to the MSPA or MCJTC academy letter" 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## BigBobo

Lol


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

*Re: Thin skinned???*



mr. 305 said:


> A MA state trooper since 1971, Foley was arrested by Drug Enforcement Administration agents and the FBI when he reported for duty at the State Police barracks in Revere.
> 
> Now thats funny. Pretty embarrasing to be arrested by Agents at your barracks. Oh but wait, Federal Agents might not be Law Enforcement because they didn't graduate the state academy and they don't have Chapter 90. I forgot.


*I believe the MSP has about 2,200 Troopers right? Odds are there will be some bad apples in a group that large. If you are any type of Cop you would know this. If you are a Cop one would think that you would want to point out the positive things the MSP does, day in and day out, not the 1 or 2 bad apples that make the news on occasion. On MassCops people have opinions (about Sheriffs, about Staties, about locals etc). It is what it is, an opinion. If you are that thin skinned buddy, and you are actually a Cop (which I doubt), it appears that you picked the wrong profession pal. If you are a Cop (doubtful) I am taking a wild guess that you make a lot of "disorderly conduct" arrests, in which your actions (as a Cop) create the disorder in the first place due to you not being able to handle a shitbag properly.............*


----------



## Guest

mr 305 so there, na na na na naaa:wavespin:


----------



## GARDA

*Re: Thin skinned???*



SgtAndySipowicz said:


> * If you are that thin skinned buddy, and you are actually a Cop (which I doubt), it appears that you picked the wrong profession pal.*


Adult TSD (Thin-Skinned Disorder)

The importance of getting TSD syndrome under control at an early age cannot be overstated. Adult suffers of TSD are often unaware of their condition. Even when TSD is identified, it is often passed off as stress or the effect of a frustrating experience from earlier in the day/week. It is important to know the signs. Like most disorders, the afflicted must be willing to admit they have a problem. Here are some of the warning signs:

1. General bitterness and negativity. TSD sufferers will often become defensive, and lash out with hurtful comments.

2. Unwillingness to accept criticism. Adult suffers of TSD have difficulty accepting criticism; even when offered constructively.

3. Incessant Whining. Though much like the first warning sign, this one differs because the comments are not normally directed at an individual. They are rather random statements made to no one specific person. This symptom may be exhibited in a room full of people or when the sufferer is alone.

It would appear that only a grape has thinner skin than mr. 305.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Thin skinned???*



GARDA said:


> Adult TSD (Thin-Skinned Disorder)
> 
> The importance of getting TSD syndrome under control at an early age cannot be overstated. Adult suffers of TSD are often unaware of their condition. Even when TSD is identified, it is often passed off as stress or the effect of a frustrating experience from earlier in the day/week. It is important to know the signs. Like most disorders, the afflicted must be willing to admit they have a problem. Here are some of the warning signs:
> 
> 1. General bitterness and negativity. TSD sufferers will often become defensive, and lash out with hurtful comments.
> 
> 2. Unwillingness to accept criticism. Adult suffers of TSD have difficulty accepting criticism; even when offered constructively.
> 
> 3. Incessant Whining. Though much like the first warning sign, this one differs because the comments are not normally directed at an individual. They are rather random statements made to no one specific person. This symptom may be exhibited in a room full of people or when the sufferer is alone.
> 
> It would appear that only a grape has thinner skin than mr. 305.


I think that's going to be in the DSM-V.


----------



## GARDA

*Re: Thin skinned???*



Delta784 said:


> I think that's going to be in the DSM-V.


Enough symptoms on the MassCops checklist for certain diagnosis! :teeth_smile:


----------



## Irishpride

Delta784 said:


> I think that's going to be in the DSM-V.


True question is if I get diagnosed with it can I go on disability?


----------



## Guest

Irishpride said:


> True question is if I get diagnosed with it can I go on disability?


Of course....it can lead to feelings of inadequacy, a bruised ego, and all sorts of other things that are worthy of a government check every month.

And if anyone thinks the above is absurd, go watch the waiting room of your local Social Security office....the number of legitimate retirees who paid into the system for years is outnumbered by the SSI/SSDI scammers by about 10:1.

Keep blindly voting for the big (D), you fucking idiots.


----------



## Irishpride

Good then I'll get a Dr's note and sit back and wait for my "golden ticket" to come in the mail.
View attachment 2108


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

Irishpride said:


> True question is if I get diagnosed with it can I go on disability?


*Only if you get yourself addicted to opiates first..........*


----------



## JeeterLester

i was going to give my opinions on 'details'....but no use...

as for communications...dont all boston area law enforcement agencies have bapern programmed in their radios?


----------



## Guest

JeeterLester said:


> i was going to give my opinions on 'details'....but no use...


Please do....it's been slow around here today.



JeeterLester said:


> as for communications...dont all boston area law enforcement agencies have bapern programmed in their radios?


No, you have to be a member of BAPERN to have access to the channels, and not every PD is a member.


----------



## JeeterLester

do sheriffs carry guns when working details?


----------



## EJS12213

JeeterLester said:


> do sheriffs carry guns when working details?


Yes


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## JeeterLester

gee whiz. lots of hostility here.

it isnt a stupid question. some of us arent natives of massachusetts, therefore not familiar with boondoggles such as 'details.'


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## Guest

JeeterLester said:


> gee whiz. lots of hostility here.
> 
> it isnt a stupid question. some of us arent natives of massachusetts, therefore not familiar with boondoggles such as 'details.'


Why do you consider details a "boondoggle"?


----------



## 7costanza

*boondoggle* is a project that arguably wastes time and money,

Tell that to the DOZENS of lives that have been saved, armed robbers caught, babies born, drunks taken off the roads by Cops doing boondogglish activity.


----------



## JeeterLester

Delta784 said:


> Why do you consider details a "boondoggle"?


in most cases, roadside details especially, seem to me to be a waste of resources.

i think police officers are underpaid. they should be paid more. they should be entitled to more overtime. there are plenty of legitimate law enforcement issues to work on, if each department had more money.

i completely understand officers wanting to make extra money. but it is a little disheartening to see folks on this board get so defensive about details. is this what you all got into law enforcement for?


----------



## Guest

JeeterLester said:


> in most cases, roadside details especially, seem to me to be a waste of resources.


I've made many arrests while working a detail....a good friend of mine arrested a violent rapist while working a "waste of resources" detail, and another friend of mine while working a "waste of resources" detail arrested a gay-basher who has slashed someone's throat and left them for dead at a gay cruising spot.



JeeterLester;600044[/QUOTE said:


> is this what you all got into law enforcement for?


To arrest bad guys?

Yes, that's why I got into law enforcement.


----------



## HistoryHound

JeeterLester said:


> i was going to give my opinions on 'details'....but no use...
> 
> as for communications...dont all boston area law enforcement agencies have bapern programmed in their radios?





JeeterLester said:


> do sheriffs carry guns when working details?





JeeterLester said:


> gee whiz. lots of hostility here.
> 
> it isnt a stupid question. some of us arent natives of massachusetts, therefore not familiar with boondoggles such as 'details.'





JeeterLester said:


> in most cases, roadside details especially, seem to me to be a waste of resources.
> 
> i think police officers are underpaid. they should be paid more. they should be entitled to more overtime. there are plenty of legitimate law enforcement issues to work on, if each department had more money.
> 
> i completely understand officers wanting to make extra money. but it is a little disheartening to see folks on this board get so defensive about details. is this what you all got into law enforcement for?


----------



## lofu

JeeterLester said:


> is this what you all got into law enforcement for?


Is what what I got into law enforcement for? The ability to earn a decent wage and support my family?

Sure is one of the reasons. Prob one of the top 2 or 3 reasons.


----------



## JeeterLester

i certainly agree that police officers should earn a decent wage.

my only point is that they should earn a decent wage without details being necessary.

as for the original subject of this thread, i dont see why sheriffs shouldnt work details.

if they are competent enough to work with the animals locked up, they should be competent enough to work with keeping drunks under control at a bar.


----------



## Tuna

JeeterLester said:


> if they are competent enough to work with the animals locked up, they should be competent enough to work with keeping drunks under control at a bar.


I think your missing something here. When they're locked up you already know they're bad news. Can't make that assumption out in the world. It takes alot more skill to talk a drunk, out of acting out some preconceived notion of being tough, as opposed to ring the bell on some con.


----------



## Johnny Law

I'd love to be able to stop working details. They suck! The whole time I'm directing traffic, I'm thinking of what constructive shit I *could* be doing. However, this is reality, and the reality is with a fuckhead governor who hates the police and decimated any incentives I once had and bargained for in good faith, I *have* to work details. Just like most blue collar people have to pull in OT to make ends meet.


----------



## mpd61

JeeterLester said:


> *if they are competent enough to work with the animals locked up, they should be competent enough to work with keeping drunks under control at a bar*.


Unfortunately the vast majority of the "deputies" you're alluding to *DON'T* work behind the walls with cons at all...
:banghead:


----------



## USM C-2

Details covers a lot of ground. There are no road construction details down here but even our PD has a lot of SPD's, Special Police Details. It's the Detail that's Special, the Police are just the regular police.

Any campus activity with outside attendance over a certain number will require an officer. Any campus activity where cash is collected for admission over a certain number of attendees will require an officer. Any sporting event likely to draw over a few hundred attendees will require an officer. Any social event held by Greek Life will require an officer. Any outside group using a campus venue will require an officer if the number attending is over a certain number.

It's not the massive amounts of details we used to get way back when in MA, true.

On the other hand, would you rather be standing on the side of a road in February watching the gas company try to find a leak, or be standing next to a bunch of cheerleaders? 

Watch out for the cover, dear. Don't want to get hit by a pom-pom.


----------

